# Food Safety News - 05/01/2021



## daveomak.fs (May 1, 2021)

*EFSA tool helps firms decide what info to give consumers*
By Joe Whitworth on May 01, 2021 12:03 am Experts have developed guidance to help food firms decide what other information to give consumers besides use-by or best-before dates to ensure food safety. The European Food Safety Authority (EFSA) scientific opinion covers storage conditions, time limits for consumption after food has been opened and thawing of frozen items. Setting a limit for consumption in... Continue Reading


----------

